# مساعدة فى مقاومة سلكية



## الحمادوى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

لدى صديق قام بتنظيف جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص به واثناء ذلك انجذب سلك لمقاومة سلكية للكارت ثم اعاد لفه بطريقة عشوائية واعتقد انهامن النوع الثابت فهل لذلك تاثير على قيمة المقاومة واذا تاثرت سيكون التأثير واضح فى اداء الكارت على المدى القصير او البعيد # ومافائدة هذه المقاومة فى كارت الدش اهى للاشارة ام لغير ذلك#########


----------



## الحمادوى (15 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوانى لااعتقد ان السؤال صعب انا ليس لى علم بعالم الالكترونيات


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى
السؤال فعلا صعب لأنك تطلب ممن لم يرى أن يفتى فيما لا يعلم
فنحن لم نرى ما هو الحال الآن و لا نعلم اى مقاومة التى تقصدها وهل هى مقاومة أم ملف - حتى طراز الكارت لم تذكره


----------



## الحمادوى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

متاسف جدا الكارت من نوع توينهان 1027 ودا رابط للصورة url=http://uploadpics.a2a.cc]




[/url] واتمنى ان تعمل الروابط


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى
هذا ملف و ربما له مقاومة أيضا ليكون ملف مع مقاومة
الأفضل الأ تغير السلك إلا بعد قياس مقاومته و يفضل أن تكون اللفات متجاورة بقدر الإمكان حتى لا تؤثر على قيمته ولا تؤثر على ما يجاورة لأن الأصلى داخل بكرة من مادة "فرايت" وهى مادة مغناطيسية مناسبة للترددات العالية و لف السلك خارجها يجعل المجال خارج الوحدة أكثر مما كان


----------



## الحمادوى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى لكن اذا شغلنا الكارت كما هو موضح على اللف العشوائى هل ممكن يتسبب هذا الملف بتلف مكونات اخرى على الكارت ## وارجوا منك توضيح وظيفة هذا الملف فى الكارت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اعلم لأن دائرة الكارت ليست عندى والأغلب لأنه يتحمل تيار كبير أنه فى دائرة التغذية لعزل تأثير دوائر الكارت من أن تؤثر على دوائر الماذر بورد
التجربة خير برهان - ربما تلاحظ اختلال فى أداء الحاسب لكن غالبا لن يتلف


----------



## الحمادوى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى


----------



## yasser_2k7 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ده ملف coil يعنى وهو له قيمة معينة و وحدة قياسة الهنرى ولا يقاس بالأوم مع العلم ان له مقاومة صغيرة جدا 
فأذا كان السلك المفكوك هو نفس السلك الذى اعيد اللف به دون تقصير فى السلك سيكون عدد اللفات هو هو وتكون القيمة شبه الصحيحه ويستحسن تغير ذلك الملف 
وان كان هناك كارت من نفس النوع فك هذا الملف وقيسه بوحدة الهنرى واعرف قيمته وابدا فى لف الملف التالف بسلك من نفس السمك حتى يجيب نفس القيمة بالكارت السليم
اما عن فائدة فالله اعلم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى ياسر
اشكر لك مشاركتك القيمة ولكن أود توضيح نقطتين هامتين هنا
لا يجوز الحكم بالشكل فقط و أيضا أنت تعلم أن حث الملف يعتمد على شكله إلى حد كبير لأن طول الملف وليس طول السلك أحد عوامل تحديد الحث و عدد الطبقات أيضا راجع هذا الرابط
http://www.tuberadio.com/coils/coil3.html
أما الجزم بالمقاومة فقد وجدت من هذا النوع ملفات تستخدم سلك من خامة تجعل مقاومتة واحد أوم كامل رغم أن السلك قطرة نصف مللى متر و طوله 30 سم ولو كان من النحاس، لكان يقيس قصر على الآفو و طبعا الهدف استخدام ملف مع مقاومة لأن هذا يزيد عرض النطاق الترددى لتقليله معامل الجودة Q

كما أن اتجاه المجال الناتج يعتمد على اتجاة وشكل و مكان اللفات، إن كانت داخل المحتوى أم خارجه كما بالصورة


----------



## zeid25 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

كما ذكر الإخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع هذا الملف ليس مقاومة وانما هو ملف حثي .
وبمراجعة الصورة هناك احتمال كبير ان يكون هذا الملف ملف خانق للتردد وذلك بسبب وجوده بجانب ترتنزستور من 
نوع power mosfet ومهمة هذا الأخير هو تنظيم الكمون الكهربائي لهذه اللوحة . ونظرا لأنmosfet
له تردد ومنعا لحصول تداخل بين الترددات يوضع عادة مثل هذا الملف .
إن تشغيل هذه اللوحة على حالتها الحالية لن يسبب اي ضرر لجهاز الكمبيوتر ولا الى اللوحة نفسها ولكن
قد يتسبب هذا الملف في نقصان جودة الصورة او في حصول بعض التداخل في الصورة وهذا يتوقف
على الدقة في اعادة الملفات الى وضعها الطبيعي قدر الإمكان .
هذا ما استطعت تقديرة حسب الصورة . إذ لا يمكن تقديم جواب دقيق مئة في المئة عن بعد كما اشار لك الزملاء
سابقا .


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي جزاك الله خير و جزا جميع الإخوة على مشاركاتهم

من الصورة المرفقة يبدوا أن هذا الملف حجمه كبير جدا على عمله في دائرة الrf ولكن ما يبدوا هو أنه تابع لوحدة التحكم في تغذية الكارت بالجهد اللازم للعمل

حيث أنه يوجد قريب من مثبت الجهد المائل على اللوحة وأيضا ملف التورويد الدائري والملف المقصود بجواره مكثف كيميائي كبير مما يدل على أنها مرحلة البور

وقد يكون من نوع البوست أو البكبوست لرفع جهد الحاسب إلى قيمة أعلى ليعمل عليه وحدات التوليف و البحث عن قنوات 

وعموما أرجع الملف إلى وضعه الطبيعي قدر المستطاع ولن يحدث أي شيء بإذن الله 

قم بلف السلك واجده واحده على مهل وأعده إلى أقرب صورة لما كان عليه و توكل على الحي الذي لا يموت


----------

